# Camp pictures.



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

If you have any camping site pics you want to share.........I've got a few here!!

This first one is not camping but a trail ride at the barn where my daughter takes lessons. I volunteered to be the cook as I have a few Dutch Ovens.

















Here is the new tent I am looking forward to spending more time in.

















Cooking over the fire with the old tent in the background.









I do some backpacking in to wilderness areas. not on horseback but on foot, but more and more I am getting into camping from the truck. I like my creature comforts. I would like to develop one of the saddle horses into a pack horse so the creature comforts can go with me out into wilderness areas. I really like Dutch Oven Cooking, but those pots can be heavy.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Hey I've got a stove just like yours.

We use the wall tent a lot in the fall during hunting season. Night time temps often can drop into the teens at the 8000 foot elevation in October.











And its common to get buried under deep snow that time of year









Summer weather we often sleep under the stars or set up a light weight dome tent









And there are a lot of Spring and summer trips where I just sleep in the gooseneck


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Hey, Nokota--maybe I should come visit you instead of you visiting me! I could use some lessons on dutch oven cooking; I've done some but I'm far from good at it.

Then again, maybe we should meet at Painted's and let him show us Northern Utah. Oh. Well. Maybe we should wait to be invited, huh? ;-)

I'd add some pix but since I haven't been camping in awhile, and never with the horse, I don't have any. Yet.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

If you cook, You are always welcome to come visit me.

I get one or two groups a year that call up and say, "Hey we want to come ride some of your pictures, can we come visit? " and I always says sure.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Hmmm!!! Sailorgriz, sounds like a great idea!!!! I bet I can bring my cooking gear as well as my horse and tack and make it to Utah!!!!!

How does cheesy potato's, Cowboy BBQ beans, Beef brisket on the smoker, and top it off with a peach cobbler sound?????

Probably wouldn't be able to get on the horses to ride after that.

Here is the smoker I made last year.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Here is my "collection" of dutch ovens. The bottom one will hold 10 pounds of potato's.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Good grief! I figure I'm doing good with two of 'em--plus 5 or 6 cast iron skillets!

Tell you what . . . Painted's is a lot closer for me than for you. If you can figure out a trip, probably wouldn't be too hard to meet you there. 

And Painted: I'm a fair turn in the kitchen myself. Nokota don't get to have ALL the fun! But, you're pretty sure to be well fed!


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I used to do the cooking for the cowboy trail rides at the local barn. I used the profits to buy more DO's. The big one on the bottom was bought for me by my mother-in-law. She wanted me to cook for her family reunion using the smoker for pulled pork, and the DO's for the rest of the food. I figured I was going to be there anyway and might just as well keep busy as I did not know anyone so I agreed and got the DO for doing the work. You can find great deals on them if you look and are patient. I have a link to some less costly ones if you are interested.

I REALLY would like to trailer out west and ride and cook with you guys, but my busy season at work starts in the spring and ends in the fall. One of these years, I am going to save my vacation time and make it a point to trailer out west and do some riding. Unless of course the weather in Utah is not bad and we have a mild winter up here so I can safely get out of the northeast.


----------



## luvmytobipaint (Jan 1, 2011)

I wanna go too!!!!!!! Ahhhhh camping, horses, food over the fire........it doesn't get any better then that!


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

I ride a lot in the desert during the colder months. If you don't get to high in elevations the snow isn't too deep. ( we are a desert state after all)

February Rides will probably have some snow on the ground. But by march we can ride the desert with a just a jacket and not worry about snow. Some of my favorite rides are into the san rafael swell area of central Utah in late march and april and down to Bryce Canyon in May.

By June we start heading up to higher elevation alpine areas to ride to get away from the heat. But some of the higher elevation passes won't be snow free until July.

Come September we start hunting. So most rides are in what ever area we have draw Elk or Deer tags.

So bottom line is we ride and camp year round, But we select the area to do it in.

February Rides in the San Rafael


























April Rides in the San Rafael. We don't go into this narrow canyons when there is snow and ice on the ground. The sun just never melts whats deep in these canyons

















Each may we head down to Bryce Canyon area. It's located at 8000 foot, So it takes a little longer to melt off.

















September brings hunting season. Which is usually my wall tent season


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

I have NO idea how old you are, but do you want to adopt a son??

Man that is beautiful country, and fall hunting out of a wall tent........that's just a dream for this North Eastern boy!!!!!

I live in some beautiful country, but summer riding.....the woods are like a jungle. with mosquitos, deer flies, poison ivy, heat HUMIDITY(I HATE humidity), it can be kind of tough. Fall is our best riding, but bow season comes in mid october and being a hunter I tend to stay out of the woods and not bother the hunters. 

I told my wife that when the youngest goes to college, we are heading to the southwest..

Here is a pic from my front door.








one of my summer rides from the house.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Nice area, Nokota. But I don't do humidity very well, either! I actually wish I lived in Southern Idaho again instead up up here on the Palouse--it's a lot drier down there. But, alas, this is now home. 

And, truth be told, there's plenty of riding to do around here--even if the wooded areas are buried in snow right now! 

South of Lewiston is the Craig Mountain Wildlife Management Area. It's about 4000 feet, but fairly desert country. I need to get down there and see what they get for snow. It's only 40 or 50 miles from home but I think it's enough drier that there may be better riding down there all winter. 

Maybe that'll be my next adventure. . . .


----------



## SwedenCowgirl (Jan 22, 2011)

Wow! what a beautiful landscape that is on everyone's photos!
My greatest wish is to fly to the us and see everything with my own eyes =)


----------



## I love horses (Jan 30, 2011)

The landscape looks so amazing!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

SwedenCowgirl said:


> Wow! what a beautiful landscape that is on everyone's photos!
> My greatest wish is to fly to the us and see everything with my own eyes =)


Just keep in mind, Cowgirl, that a lot of people from the US want to fly to Sweden to see everything with their own eyes! Until and unless you've seen everything to see "at home" it don't make much sense to go elsewhere to look! IMHO!

I had an office partner once who was telling me about a recent vacation to Bejing. I asked him why he went there for vacation. He said he wanted to see something different. I asked him if he'd ever seen the Rocky Mountains or the Everglades. He said, well, no, but he also wanted to experience a different culture. I asked him if he'd ever been to southern Louisiana. He hadn't, but didn't really have a response, either.

Someday, if I live long enough, I'll go visit places outside my home country--just as soon as I've seen and done everything I want to do here. Until then, I'll not spend the time nor money to travel internationally. 

But, if I live long enough, maybe, someday. 'Course, I might have to live to 200 years old, but one never knows for sure!

Anyway, enjoy what you have. Do not assume the grass is greener on the other side of the fence--'cause if you do you may well be disappointed once you get there.

Sorry for the sermon. I'll get off the soapbox now. :wink:


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Looks like fun! Noticed your username and profile pic, you have a Nokota? They're one of my favorite breeds


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Equinephile Yes, I do have a Nokota. I cant say they are my favorite breed yet as I have only worked with mine and would not be fair to say they are my favorite.....yet!!!!! But I have been VERY happy with mine. Personality, temperment, willingness to learn, she will always have a place with me. If I ever look for more horses, I am DEFINITELY looking at the Nokota first.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

Sailor, My wife likes to travel and has taken my daughters to Bejing, Cario, Amsterdam, Paris, Rome, Sydney, as well as the promenant US cities of Washington DC, NY, Seattle and many trips to California. I haven't gone with her on hardly any of those trips. I was usually on my horse exploring some remote corner of the west instead.

My neighbor was chastising me one evening. He said, "You haven't lived until you see the Castle along the rhine in Germany". I replied he hadn't lived because he had not seen Square top in the Wind River Wilderness or Red Castle in the Uinta Wilderness. He replied Touche' and has never said another word to me about it.

Red Castle


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Painted Horse, I have to agree with you. I would much rather have explored the west on horseback like you have than visited all the foreign and prominent US cities.

Great pic by the way!!!


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Nokota, I guess to each his or her own! 

For me it's not just seeing the pretty sights--although that is part of it. But the larger portion is that THIS is MY country and I want to get to know her. I want to understand why my forefathers fought to make her whole. I want to appreciate why my brothers and sisters are still fighting to keep her whole. I want to know her intimately in the tiniest details and grandly in the big picture. 

THIS is MY country. MY home. And until and unless I know her I have no need nor desire to know anywhere else.


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

But wouldn't you much prefer to see this Red Castle to seeing castle made of brick and stone built by a rich nobleman in Germany. 

One takes a 10 mile horse ride into the wilderness to see it, The other take a all day plane ride cramped into small plane seats. One you get to sleep under the stars at night, the other you seep in a strange hotel bed. One in a place where the worst traffic you will for the day is a troop of boy scouts passing you on the trail vs the congestion of a city.

It's a no brainer to me.


----------



## UWLEquestrian (Jan 17, 2011)

Beautiful country out there. Someday I will take a trip out west again, hopefully with my horse.
But for right now I will just admire everyone else's pictures.


----------



## SailorGriz (Nov 28, 2010)

Oops. My post #20 I addressed to Nokota but should have addressed to Painted. My bad! And, my appologies! 

And, Painted, YES!, I would MUCH rather see the intricate beauties of our Natural World than anything made by the measly hand of Man.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

I would go along on any of those fantastice mountain trail rides. I could be your interpreter. I speak American fluently!

I also speak Japanese, Spanish and a bit of French.
I LOVE my country with the depth of my soul, too and a lifetime wouldn't be enought to see all the great places. But, there IS value in seeing other countries. Not just for seeing castles built of stone hundreds of years ago, but for widening one's understanding of human history and how it set the stage for OUR history, as Americans. Nothing makes you better understand and appreciate your own culture (not necessarily American, just your own, whatever it may be) like spending some time in another culture.

You'd be amazed at what ingenious solutions people have come up with to deal with the challenges they face. I respect that, and all, and I love to travel, but I love to come HOME, too. We are insanely lucky in this country, let us never forget.


----------



## MollyPolly (Mar 1, 2011)

I love your goose neck trailer. What brand is it? How do you like it?


----------



## Painted Horse (Dec 29, 2006)

It's a Logan XTR, They are made in Logan Utah. They have a steel frame with an aluminum skin.

They are a good mid range trailer. Mine is a 2006 and has held up well.

Logan Coach Horse Trailers


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

LOVE the pictures of the scenery.. someday, i will make it out there to ride.

had to chuckle at your versions of camping too. this is a normal ride set-up for me:




















i sleep in the gooseneck and am happy for not having the hassle of a tent! i also eat out of a cooler, except for the dinner provided by the ride.


can't imagine the lovely things that would come out of all those dutch ovens or cookers!!


----------



## CJ82Sky (Dec 19, 2008)

awesome pics! here's mine from lake luzerne ny

the view riding into camp:









me and my amazing trail horse ridge in the middle of the hudson


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

OMG I am PEA GREEN with envy looking at these pictures. I want to go trail riding in the West. I have been to Idaho once. Absolutely stunningly gorgeous. 

Nokota - I am PEA Green over those Dutch Ovens too! I LOVE to cook (and if I do say so myself, I am a darn good cook) and have wanted to learn the art of DO cooking over coals. Maybe one of these days. Heck, I think I have a cast iron DO in the shed. Hummmmmmm......maybe next time we go to Ebenezer I will give it a whirl.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

QOS, if you want some websites for guidance, I can PM or email you a few. Or I could PM you some rules of thumb if you would like as well.


----------



## QOS (Dec 8, 2008)

Send it!!! It would be fun to try it. I can cook on a grill and used to do it with charcoal. Now I have gas grill because it is quicker a after work but nothing tastes as good as grilled over coals!


----------



## madmantrapper (Nov 30, 2009)

Wow, all those pictures are amazing. I am going to go out west on a free lance vacation, no structure at all. Live off the land so to speak. I have flown over much of the areas but never got on the ground.


----------



## Nokota (Jan 6, 2011)

Madman, have fun and take lots of pics. to share.

QOS, Here are some DO cooking sites for you:
www.dutchovendave.com
Cowboy Chuckwagon:  Dutch oven cooking and sourdough specialies
Byron's Dutch Oven Cooking Page
Dutch Oven Cooking

This will get you started.

I have a few good recipes if you want, but I would probably email them to you if you want them. I have them on a word file.

Here is my favorite.

1 DO, lightly grease. Add two large cans of peaches in their syrup or juice. Top with one package of yellow cake mix, sprinkle with cinammon, cut one stick of butter or margarine into little pats and spread over the top of the cake mix. Cook at 350 degrees(see links above about controlling temp with charcol) Check and when it is bubbling and the cake mix looks cooked remove, allow to cool and add vanilla ice cream if you desire.

Good luck and let us know how you make out.


----------

